# Donde va la antena de un modulo FM con reproductor MP3 para un amplificador?



## Blondis Barrios (Nov 20, 2015)

Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que estoy armando un amplificador con su preamplificador y para este compre un modulo de fm con reproductor mp3 pero el cable de la antena me llego aparte, lo que quisiera saber es donde se solda en la pcb del modulo y como deben ir conectados los 3 cables que sallen del modulo, imagino que van al preamplificador.
Gracias de antemano











 ...


----------



## papirrin (Nov 20, 2015)

fijate si no es una antena impresa por si acaso, si puedes pon unas fotos mas cercas y ambas caras.


----------



## Blondis Barrios (Nov 20, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> fijate si no es una antena impresa por si acaso, si puedes pon unas fotos mas cercas y ambas caras.



no yo me rewfiero es a la antena del modulo fm el que esta en las imagenes o acaso me estas bromeando?


----------



## papirrin (Nov 20, 2015)

no no estoy bromeando, hay modulos que tienen una pista medio extraña y hasta el final se le solda una tripita de alambre como antena, pero ese no es tanto el asunto, sino que pongas unas fotos mas cercas y de ambas caras para que los que quieran opinar tengan una idea mas clara de lo que necesitas saber.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 20, 2015)

Por lo general esos transmisores tienen la antena derivada a masa mediante un condensador. Subenos unas fotos con buena iluminación (con macro, por supuesto) para poder guiarnos mejor y ayudar a dar con la salida de RF.

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 20, 2015)

El producto no tiene manual o algo? Si lo compraste debieron darte un instructivo? Si no postea el numero de serie y la marca.


----------



## Blondis Barrios (Nov 21, 2015)

ruben90 dijo:


> el producto no tiene manual o algo? Si lo compraste debieron darte un instructivo? Si no postea el numero de serie y la marca.



"music speaker 747d"



Mi9ren amigos en la imagen que tiene la flecha roja es donde creo que va la antena, vino el cable aparte y sin ningun tipo de guia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 21, 2015)

Hola a todos es puramente  increible como eses Chinos logran armar un receptor AM/SW/FM stereo/RDS conpleto SIN lo auxilio de  bobina alguna , SIN filtros y todo mas lo que cualquer otro receptor de radio analogico nesesita para puder funcionar y mas aun , todo  ESO en un unico Chip de 4mm cuadrados por 1 mm de altura 
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 21, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos es puramente  incrible como eses Chinos logran armar un receptor AM/SW/FM stereo/RDS conpleto SIN lo auxilio de  bobina alguna , SIN filtros y todo mas lo que cualquer otro receptor de radio analogico nesesita para puder funcionar y mas aun , todo  ESO en un unico Chip de 4mm cuadrados por 1 mm de altura
> Att,
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



 Yo tambien me pregunto lo mismo,,,,,Nos quedamos en la prehistoria mi amigo.


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2015)

Esa tecnología se llama SDR (Software Defined Radio) y lo que hace es hacer una conversión AD de la señal y luego demodular/decodificar por software en un DSP o un FPGA. Esto es lo que se usa ahora, por que se independiza de toda la bola de bobinas, etapas analógicas y calibración y hacen todo el trabajo por soft.
Hace uno meses dió un seminario en la facu un flaco que hizo el doctorado en USA en un tema de estos, y cuando explicaba el SDR, se nos caía la baba a los que odiamos las bobinas... jajajaja


----------



## elgriego (Nov 21, 2015)

*Gracias por su aclaracion estimado Dr. Zoidberg,por supuesto que sabemos de lo que usted habla ,es mas en mi trabajo lo veo dia a dia,pero con el Amigo Daniel somos fanaticos, y yo diria hasta nostalgicos de los circuitos lc jajajaj.


Saludos.*


----------



## miguelus (Nov 21, 2015)

Buenas noches.

Ese pequeño módulo únicamente dispone de recepción de la banda de FM (87,5 - 108MHz)

Si nos fijamos en el Post#7, en la foto 3/3, se ve que en la parte superior Derecha del Circuito Impreso hay un Pin, ese Pin es la entrada de Antena para FM.

Sal U2


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 21, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esa tecnología se llama SDR (Software Defined Radio) y lo que hace es hacer una conversión AD de la señal y luego demodular/decodificar por software en un DSP o un FPGA. Esto es lo que se usa ahora, por que se independiza de toda la bola de bobinas, etapas analógicas y calibración y hacen todo el trabajo por soft.
> Hace uno meses dió un seminario en la facu un flaco que hizo el doctorado en USA en un tema de estos, y cuando explicaba el SDR, se nos caía la baba a los que odiamos las bobinas... jajajaja



Tengo en mi poder uno de esos receptores  USB diseñados originalmente para recibir DVB-T, y es increíble como un sólo IC (R820T de Rafael Micro) es capaz de recibir desde 24 a 1700 MHz sin ningún salto de frecuencia y en todos los modos de modulación (AM, FM, NBM, SSB y RAW). Lo que tengo en mis manos, un objeto del tamaño de un pendrive, es un completo Scanner para VHF y UHF, que en tiempos antiguos se conseguía por un precio elevadísimo y en cantidades limitadas.

¡Increíble como un sólo IC hace DE TODO!

Disculpen el off tópic, pero es interesante todo acerca de los nuevos receptores SDR...


----------



## Blondis Barrios (Nov 22, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Ese pequeño módulo únicamente dispone de recepción de la banda de FM (87,5 - 108MHz)
> 
> ...



Hola amigo, si me podrias hacer el favor de explicarme un poco mas, es exactamente lo que pregunto


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 22, 2015)

Blondis Barrios dijo:


> Hola amigo, si me podrias hacer el favor de explicarme un poco mas, es exactamente lo que pregunto



Supongo que se refiere a aquí.


Del otro lado de la placa seria acá.



Lean las respuesta que en ella están las indicaciones.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Americo8888 (Nov 22, 2015)

No es tan increíble, no hay que exagerar, el receptor en si no lleva un circuito de FI, se basan en el principio ZIF, ya hace buen tiempo que un serbio o croata construia receptores con chips discretos, la salida del receptor son señales en cuadratura I Q que el soft de la PC procesa


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2015)

Americo8888 dijo:


> No es tan increíble, no hay que exagerar, el receptor en si no lleva un circuito de FI, se basan en el principio ZIF, ya hace buen tiempo que un serbio o croata construia receptores con chips discretos, la salida del receptor son señales en cuadratura I Q que el soft de la PC procesa


Hola Don Americo8888 te recomendo mirar con mas cariño mi post #4, mas precisamente la hoja de datos tecnicos que subi , donde ese Chip actualmente es muy enpleyados en  radios Chinos agregados a toca MP3 , y convengamos es muy poderoso ese Chip ,  lo que el puede hacer y realizar sin cualquer  ayuda de conponentes externos (inductores , capacitores , resistores , etc...) con solamente una area de 4mm cuadrados      , serias lo mismo que puder regresar a los años 80 cuando aun no habia  telefonos celulares con un "IPhone 5S" en las manos   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Americo8888 (Nov 23, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola Don Americo8888 te recomendo mirar con mas cariño mi post #4, mas precisamente la hoja de datos tecnicos que subi , donde ese Chip actualmente es muy enpleyados en  radios Chinos agregados a toca MP3 , y convengamos es muy poderoso ese Chip ,  lo que el puede hacer y realizar sin cualquer  ayuda de conponentes externos (inductores , capacitores , resistores , etc...) con solamente una area de 4mm cuadrados      , serias lo mismo que puder regresar a los años 80 cuando aun no habia  telefonos celulares con un "IPhone 5S" en las manos
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Yo me refería al receptor con el chip Rafael estimado Daniel Lopez 
Saludos


----------



## Blondis Barrios (Nov 23, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Supongo que se refiere a aquí.
> 
> 
> Del otro lado de la placa seria acá.
> ...



esa es la parte de la placa?


----------



## miguelus (Nov 23, 2015)

Buenas noches.

ANT significa Antena.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2015)

Un hilo de cubre ayslado y estirado con 75cm de conprimento soldado a lo punto "ant" es lo ideal para funcionar de maravillas  .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 24, 2015)

Blondis Barrios dijo:


> esa es la parte de la placa?



El punto de soldadura que dice "ANT" es la antena. Como bien dice don Daniel Lopes, ahí hay que soldar un alambre de 75 cm, el cual funcionará bien como antena.


----------



## Alkotan (Nov 24, 2015)

Hola a todos los amigos del Foro

Ese punto que se comenta más arriba, donde pone ANT, es donde se conecta la Antena, es suficiente un pequeño trozo de cable de unos 77cm.

Buenas tardes


----------

